# Collegiate vs. Bates??



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I debated between these same two brands this past summer, and I ended up getting a Bates Elevation because I heard they tended to have straighter trees, and Finn is VERY straight-backed.

Overall, I do like my saddle and it's very comfortable for me to ride in, but it's not the perfect one. Will you be using this saddle on Cowboy? If so, are his withers pretty standard TB withers? Finn has those typical giant withers, and there just is not enough clearance on my saddle for my peace of mind. Now, it's not horrible, otherwise I wouldn't be using it, but it's definitely not perfect. I plan on eventually selling this saddle and getting one that is better-suited to my horse.

So that's my experience with Bates! I will say--have you looked at Marcel Toulouse at all? I was in Dover Saddlery about a month ago and was comparing a Bates saddle to a Toulouse for a friend who was looking at both brands. They were comparably priced, but the Toulouse really impressed me. I've never ridden in one before, but I would really love to try!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A slightly larger saddle is a good idea as you get older your hips will change and may expand a little. I noticed you are not down in the deepest part of the saddle. Be sure when you sit in saddles that your pelvis is in the deepest part. In the pic you could slide forward a couple of inches which would place your pelvis over your heels.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Ascertain whether or not the Bates ccs run 1/2" larger than stated size. The Wintec ccs do. The Collegiate Convertibles didn't as of 2 years ago.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love my Collegiate. I hate the newer ones, to be honest. The leather doesn't impress me nearly as much as my older one. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit my horse. 

I've heard mixed reviews with Bates. Some people hate the CAIR panels, some say they're stiff, etc, so it really comes down to personal preference.

Look into M. Toulouse. I bought a used Celine this summer that I'm very happy with. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that posted 

HeyMckate - The saddle will be mainly used on Cowboy, yes  He actually doesn't have quite as much wither as I've seen in other TBs, to be honest. He has a pretty straight back, but he goes in a medium tree just fine. I have a medium-wide right now and it's just a little bit on the wide side, but have tried him in med. and med. narrow, both with success. Thank you for your input!! I actually hadn't even thought of M. Toulouse - haven't tried them or anything. I will definitely check them out! 

Saddlebag - Alright, that makes me feel better. Not to make excuses, not my intention, but I believe I am posting in this picture, not actually sitting, which would be why I wasn't sitting as forward. This is just the best picture of my saddle I have. Thank you, though!

Equiniphile - Thanks for the opinion!! Much appreciated


----------



## ponysized (Dec 17, 2012)

You need to try them on your horse. Bates and the adjustable collegiates are on the same tree, which is very flat. Won't work on my horses. The fixed tree collegiates are on a different tree, which is more curved--works on my horses. Put me in the camp that hates the CAIR panels.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

ponysized - thanks for your comment! Yes, I agree, trying the saddle out is a must. I will likely not take a saddle I can't try out - I know the tack shop I'd like to buy from actually has a full 30 day trial, which would be really nice. After I pick something to try, I'll likely be posting pictures to ask about the fit


----------



## phoenixbabey (Dec 23, 2012)

I own a Bates Caprillie Dressage saddle, it is so comiatable and I do everything in it on my stock horse. It fits him well and I dont need to use pads or nummnahs to make it fit well, it already does.!

He was girthy until I put it on him and now he just stands their.
overal their good looking, well made, well padded, strong, long lasting, good saddles. I find they are good for anything and at any level.!!


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally, Collegiate is my favorite. I've heard that Bates trees tend to twist easily (I've just heard about it, so I'm not positive), but I own a 1999 Collegiate Regency close contact that I absolutely love. I haven't sat in any newer Collegiates, but mine is extremely comfortable, of good quality, and has kept up great through years of constant wear and tear (I rode it almost every day for years). Good luck purchasing a saddle!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you both very much!  I'm thinking I'm going to go with the Bates Caprilli CC. I've actually got one set up, and I'm ready to buy it! Thank you for your input everyone, it is much appreciated!!


----------



## zalidog (Jan 3, 2013)

*Collegiate Fan*

I tried both Bates and Collegiate and found the Collegiate to fit me and my 2 horses better. I have a 4 yo TB who still has a pretty flat back and a 15 yo Nakota whose back is not that straight anymore.
I'm a Collegiate fan!!


----------



## Lydiairvin (Feb 25, 2013)

heymckate said:


> I debated between these same two brands this past summer, and I ended up getting a Bates Elevation because I heard they tended to have straighter trees, and Finn is VERY straight-backed.
> 
> Overall, I do like my saddle and it's very comfortable for me to ride in, but it's not the perfect one. Will you be using this saddle on Cowboy? If so, are his withers pretty standard TB withers? Finn has those typical giant withers, and there just is not enough clearance on my saddle for my peace of mind. Now, it's not horrible, otherwise I wouldn't be using it, but it's definitely not perfect. I plan on eventually selling this saddle and getting one that is better-suited to my horse.
> 
> So that's my experience with Bates! I will say--have you looked at Marcel Toulouse at all? I was in Dover Saddlery about a month ago and was comparing a Bates saddle to a Toulouse for a friend who was looking at both brands. They were comparably priced, but the Toulouse really impressed me. I've never ridden in one before, but I would really love to try!


i own a MT and i LOVEEEEE it! i bought mine on closeout through dover catalog for $800 used but it was pretty much brand new-didnt have a single scratch on it and still had tags and all. (they sell demo saddles on there and are usually in very good condition). i have the prima style and a friend of mine bought the annice. they are both very comfortable to ride in and dont need any breaking in time at all. the leather is super soft and easy to clean. the prima has adjustable knee blocks but i took mine off because i hate knee blocks. i have a wide tree and it fits my 22 yr TB gelding who has the typical old man high withers. i would so recommend this saddle to anyone!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just bought a Collegiate Convertible, LOVE, LOVE it! I have only ridden in a Bates, sorry don't know which model, once, it was a nice saddle as well. My daughter has the Bates, she likes it, but she hasn't tried mine out yet, so we will see.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Lydiairvin said:


> i own a MT and i LOVEEEEE it! i bought mine on closeout through dover catalog for $800 used but it was pretty much brand new-didnt have a single scratch on it and still had tags and all. (they sell demo saddles on there and are usually in very good condition). i have the prima style and a friend of mine bought the annice. they are both very comfortable to ride in and dont need any breaking in time at all. the leather is super soft and easy to clean. the prima has adjustable knee blocks but i took mine off because i hate knee blocks. i have a wide tree and it fits my 22 yr TB gelding who has the typical old man high withers. i would so recommend this saddle to anyone!!!


I actually ended up selling my Bates saddle a couple months ago--in the end, it just wasn't doing it for me or my horse. I tried the MT Premia, and I liked it but didn't love it on my TB. However, I just a few weeks ago got in the MT Laura B with the Genesis system. I had to buy a Thinline pad with shims for the time being because my horse is building his topline still, and unfortunately I can't afford to buy a new saddle every time his shape changes! But with that pad and the Genesis system, the new saddle fits like a glove. I love it! I've been really impressed with M. Toulouse, and through recommendations on here I bought my saddle from Classic Saddlery. They were amazing too!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

heymckate said:


> I actually ended up selling my Bates saddle a couple months ago--in the end, it just wasn't doing it for me or my horse. I tried the MT Premia, and I liked it but didn't love it on my TB. However, I just a few weeks ago got in the MT Laura B with the Genesis system.


WOW, it's funny you say that!! I actually ended up buying a M. Toulouse Laura B as well!!! Lol, the MT was recommended by my trainer, and I feel in love with the Larua B's look and feel as soon as I sat in it. I'm adoring it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a collegiate that I got used that held up really really well for many years. It was comfortable and even fit most horses. The next saddle I got was an HDR, I thought it was slippery and not very comfortable. I ended up trading that one in on an M. Toullouse, that was by far my most favorite saddle. Super comfortable and really pretty. I had to sell it though because it did not fit my horse. They now have an adjusteable version but my horse is really wide in the shoulder so I couldn't get it to fit.

I ended up with the Bates Next Generation and I do like it, it is comfortable, and really pretty. I think it may even hold up better than the Toullouse in the long run but I don't think it's as comfy.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

xJumperx said:


> WOW, it's funny you say that!! I actually ended up buying a M. Toulouse Laura B as well!!! Lol, the MT was recommended by my trainer, and I feel in love with the Larua B's look and feel as soon as I sat in it. I'm adoring it!


That's too funny!! I LOVE it! I haven't been able to jump much in it yet (I get a new saddle, and the weather gets awful... figures!), but it's super comfortable! How does yours fit Cowboy? Like I said, Finn is such a weird shape that I needed to get the Thinline pad for the time being. But it fits my "foster child" (3yo OTTB filly) like a champ!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

heymckate said:


> That's too funny!! I LOVE it! I haven't been able to jump much in it yet (I get a new saddle, and the weather gets awful... figures!), but it's super comfortable! How does yours fit Cowboy? Like I said, Finn is such a weird shape that I needed to get the Thinline pad for the time being. But it fits my "foster child" (3yo OTTB filly) like a champ!


Oh, that stinks!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! It's great to jump in, really helps my leg stay nice and stable. It its Cowboy extremely well, I'm super happy with it  I love how the leather has that sweet spot - it's soft, but not so soft every little tiny thing scratches it.


----------

